# Unable to install Bespelled



## jeana777 (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi, I have been trying to download the new Zone.com game, Bespelled. I let it try so long my screen saver came on. I have no trouble downloading any of the other games on Zone, including other "new" games. Any help?


----------



## flyeater (Dec 27, 2000)

If you can't download that but have no problems with downloads from other sites it's probably a server problem on their end.


----------



## mneville1 (Jan 20, 2003)

I am also unable to play Bespelled - but only on my home computer. My PC at work is fine with this game - unfortunately, I could play it for hours but I can't because I'm at work!!!

My home PC connects to the internet by cable modem and I am running the free version of ZoneAlarm. I read the help section on Zone.com for this game and can't figure out what I am doing wrong. 

The funny thing is - all other games from Zone.com work fine on my home computer - Bespelled is the ONLY ONE that will not load.

Tech Support Guy - do you have any other suggestions?

Thanks!

M


----------



## mikechs (Apr 14, 2003)

hi, 
anyone knows where to download the bespelled game? cant seem to find it quite yet...


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

mickechs, http://zone.msn.com/bespelled is the website address for the game. Have fun.


----------



## mikechs (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AtreideS:_
> *mickechs, http://zone.msn.com/bespelled is the website address for the game. Have fun.  *


hi AtreideS,
thanks...by the way, u know if ther is a full download for this anyhwere? wanna play at home... thanks...cheers

mike


----------



## mikechs (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeana777:_
> *Hi, I have been trying to download the new Zone.com game, Bespelled. I let it try so long my screen saver came on. I have no trouble downloading any of the other games on Zone, including other "new" games. Any help? *


jeana,
try reinstalling/upgrading your flash player....mine work after i've done that...mayb it'll work??cheers


----------



## EHampite (Jul 20, 2003)

I also had problems loading up Bespelled on Zone.MSN. However, I discovered the same game on Yahoo. If you paste the link below into your browser and try the game, Bookworm, I think you will be pleasantly surprised. It is the exact same game, and for some reason I have no problem loading it up like Bespelled. Good luck and enjoy!

http://games.yahoo.com


----------

